# Excelsior Tunnel, Cornwall, Feb 2011



## Incognito (Feb 7, 2011)

Been done a few times already, still a great explore and we managed to lose a few hours in here.

The Excelsior Mine was a small affair that worked between 1873 and 1884 on far older workings and produced only 5 tons of tin ore.

The Excelsior Tunnel however was driven south-westward towards the North Engine Shaft of Kit Hill Mine looking to to connect to this 660 feet below shaft collar and form the main drainage level and tap into the rich lodes of tin and copper of that mine.

Driving of the tunnel started in 1877 and continued on and off over the next 60 years until 1938 when it was finally given up, still about 310mts short of its objective after hitting the very hard granites of the base seams of the working. It is however almost 1km in length and dead straight and it is possible to see the only entrance from the far end of the tunnel.

In 1959 it was the centre of project Military Atomic Energy Authority operation orpheus investigating the possibility of masking the seismic signal given out by underground nuclear tests.

The tunnel has a lot of water in sections but its accessible with wellies (just). 

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15)


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a pretty cool place that, great pics Incognito


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Feb 7, 2011)

great stuff, must revisit!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2011)

Rather you than me on that looks rather creepy.


----------



## Incognito (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, it is a great place for sure. It surprising how long it is too, kept look back and the entrance was turning into a white pin hole in the distance. Pic 6 you can see the whiteness of the entrance and that was about 1/5 into the tunnel.
The photos were OK, could have been better but it was the first time using my D40, and auto ISO was on annoyingly, of course I didn't realise till later.


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 7, 2011)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> great stuff, must revisit!



Was thinking the same! 

Nice pics Incognito, funny i was just looking at your old report & looks like cam practice is certainly paying off!


----------



## Incognito (Feb 7, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Was thinking the same!
> 
> Nice pics Incognito, funny i was just looking at your old report & looks like cam practice is certainly paying off!



Thanks for the nice comments, I am still practising and its taking a bit of getting used to with a camera that has options lol. Which report were you looking at before out of curiosity?


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 8, 2011)

Incognito said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, I am still practising and its taking a bit of getting used to with a camera that has options lol. Which report were you looking at before out of curiosity?



Whoops, stupid me...it wasn't yours, it was another member from N.Devon lol. Still good shots though, not always easy getting good underground pics. I'm up that way doing an adit tonight so may swing by again if i've got time.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like its from the Goonie's? 
Nice pic's though looks good


----------

